
Full list of sites that must be censored in Russia - DyslexicAtheist
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=678022#c5
======
schoen
The context appears to be requesting Chromium to support an extremely large
custom proxy configuration that will use proxies for all of these sites but
not for others.

